# A short film about Classical Indian Dance



## NiGHtS (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys, so I've made another short film, this time it's a more serious one, that I'm entering into a number of 1 minutes film comps/festivals, It's called "45 Seconds till Freedom" (and yes the first thing even I thought of when I made the title was the scene from Braveheart), and it's basically got a simple-ish loose narrative related to freedom, shown through Classical Indian Dance. I've focused on Shot Composition, Editting, Colour grading to show emotion in a shot, and flow. 

Lemme know what you guys think


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2013)

Now it looks like you were filming in a fairly bright location and the effect you appear to be going for might benefit from it but your shutter speed made for a kind of jarring video in places (clothes blowing in the wind for example) and though it might have been the camera it played out most in the slow motion sections. Also I am not sure if it was my machine, the internet nature of the video or something else but was there a bit of horizontal tearing at points throughout it (more so later on)? If you are going to enter it into competitions then you might want to consider the "does it look nice on a badly calibrated piece of junk?" principle.

Still very nice use of colour correction/saturation effects. Were the differences in the stacked part at 20 seconds or so intentional (my knowledge of classical Indian dance is not nonexistent by leaves a lot to be desired, still if it was to highlight different characters/concepts in a setting then colour correction or differences like that work).

Again though nice camerawork and use of focus. Going back to the shutter speed stuff the final shot might want to be slowed down or have a single repeated frame to mask the slight hand wobble/reposition if the epic finish thing is what you are going for.

The sound was tightly matched, you might be able to shave off a tenth of a second here and there (the 15 seconds mark and the 22 seconds mark) but it might require you to cheat a bit and overcrank the footage for some of them.

Like the transitions. Granted as long as it is not a star wipe I am easy to please there.


----------



## notrustinsasuke (May 12, 2014)

So your Asian Indian right? MY mom loves Asian Indian movies except they can't be a bit to depressing sometimes.


----------

